# New Deer chek-in system for 2010-11, what do you think?



## 3 to 1 (Apr 27, 2009)

OGF members, I just wanted to get a feel of your opinions on the new deer check-in system of checking in on the inter-net or by phone? I don't think its a good idea. It will make it easier to check-in a deer if you get one in the last hour of the day or on Sat. eve or Sunday, when some places are closed. Then what if someone checks-in a small 4 or 6 pointer as a doe and then goes back out looking for the monster buck they saw on thier trail cam? I think after a few years ohio hunters will see a big drop in record size bucks being checked-in. You can't have a trophy buck if they don't have a chance to grow.




I vote NO!!!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yea I can see some abuses in the new program. What is kinda neat is the ability to shoot a deer check it in and continue to hunt while still sitting in your treestand. As for abuses well I am sure there are some very creative people out there and will be sucessfull at it. But living in Miami county and having the check station closing at 7pm (before the time change) can be a big pain in the ass especially on the warmer days. Poachers will be poachers and if it makes things easer for the law abiding hunter then I say do it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Poachers will be poachers


My thoughts exactly. People are still going to have to have verification of the harvested deer. That will not change. If someone chooses to do the illegal things that are mentioned what is to stop them from doing it right now?

I personally will like the thought of never needing to leave home to check-in. I can haul the deer straight to the house and get it cut up. On days where temps are an issue that makes it even that much better.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i also like it do to the places i check in close early, now all we need is to be able to by a sportsmans liscense like wv


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> My thoughts exactly. People are still going to have to have verification of the harvested deer. That will not change. If someone chooses to do the illegal things that are mentioned what is to stop them from doing it right now.


Now you can't take a buck in to a check station and pawn it off as a doe they have to come out and verify that is what it is when the put the permanent tag on it. And speaking of the permanent tag how will that work if you are checking your own deer? And as for the amish and others without internet and phone they will have to still be able to do checks in person, right? They can't make it completely automated.

I am undecided on this I think it has good and bad points I guesse I'll just have to wait and see how it turns out


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

you do know almost all amish have phones in there barns because they all do some kind of business so its really no big deal also there is nothing stoping someone from knocking off the lil 4pt horns now and checking it in as antlerless now all u have to say is it must have lost them in a fight they cant prove they dident like what was said before poachers will be poachers


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

About the permanent tags. There will be no mandated permanent tags. You will be responsible for keeping the tag number they give you over the phone forever. If someone reports you taking a deer and not tagging it the DOW can come to the house and ask you for the tag number you got over the phone as well as samples of meat in your freezer. They can then test the meat to see how many different deer you have in your freezer. More deer bodies than tag numbers = trouble. Less man hours at the check stations. More time for the DOW officers to follow up leads. We shall see how it turns out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The worries about checking bucks as does are exaggerated greatly. Every set of antlers still has to have a number assigned to them, no different than now. Only thing different is the metal tag, which was necessary back before computer days, but they aren&#8217;t needed anymore. A lot of states have been doing this for years. Ohio isn&#8217;t blazing a new trail, and the sky isn&#8217;t going to fall. All will be fine.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

I too feel that big bucks will be down once this system goes into effect.. heck i cant get odnr to do anything about guys shooting numerous bucks now.. now they are gonna do an honor system. I feel a guy will have it tagged till he gets home and has it butchard then he will be back out after another on..


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

not such a good idea!.. we will have to see though.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Will it be convenient; yes. Will it be abused more than the current system; I think so.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

One Legged Josh said:


> Will it be convenient; yes. Will it be abused more than the current system; I think so.


100% agree with that


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

As M.Magis said, Ohio isn't the first to do this system. Kentucky uses this system. 

I'm still half and half on the idea of it. The convenience of it is awesome. You can check a deer in before you even field dress it. Also, some of those who hunt their own property never have to leave home. On the other side of it, I think there will be a lot more false check ins. Like someone already said, poachers will be poachers; however, I think that this type of check-in may be a little too tempting for some. 

Another thing to look at is that all of the check in stations are voulentary. Some businesses sign up to be a station to get more business in the door. I know when I check mine in, I always pick up a drink or a jerky stick and thats the reason they do it. 

To be totally honest, I kind of like getting the metal tags. When I look at them down the road, it brings back memories of the hunt and the experience. One thing that they could do to the current system that *I* would appreciate is allowing you to check-in a deer in ANY county, not just an adjacent county.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm thinking the guys who shoot a lot of deer and have wives, kids, even grandma(who can't even move without her walker) check them in(so he can keep shooting more) will really have a field day when they do this. Granny won't even have to go to the station, just log on! Does the use of computers for EVERYTING ever end??


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm thinking the guys who shoot a lot of deer and have wives, kids, even grandma(who can't even move without her walker) check them in(so he can keep shooting more) will really have a field day when they do this. Granny won't even have to go to the station, just log on! Does the use of computers for EVERYTING ever end??


YOU'RE KIDDING, RIGHT! This already happens every year.
I know people who won't check in deer with the current system because the check stations have such limited hours. If you shoot a deer in the evening and it's warm what do you do. I've never not checked a deer but I can understand why some people don't feel like driving all over the county trying to find a check station and then find out it's not open.
Theres lots of people who hunt on their own land and do their own butchering. I would bet alot of those deer never make it to the check stations.
As mentioned before, Ky has been doing it for years. I used to hunt Ky a few years ago. It was great, I could check it in from my cell phone.
I could understand the old system before, there weren't as many deer around like today. You don't check in rabbits do you.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hoytshooter said:


> heck i cant get odnr to do anything about guys shooting numerous bucks now. I feel a guy will have it tagged till he gets home and has it butchard then he will be back out after another on..


They will be able to catch guys that do this. If the game warden were to check someone in the field they will be able to run his hunting license and get back the data on his harvests. Once they call it in they have used their tag. So if a guy were to choose to still go out and shoot a second buck he is running the risk now just the same as he will then because he will not have a tag available.

As has been mentioned this is not a system that is brand new. Several states are doing it and Kentucky is a nearby state as an example. They have been doing it for several years and they still have great deer hunting and plenty of trophies.

A lot of the scenarios that people mention as a violation I believe are things that would be done by the same type of person that breaks the rules now. I don't see it as a situation where they will be adding a bunch of violators to our society. I am sure there are plenty more violators now than most of us could ever imagine. Catching them is not answered by continuing with the current system. This probably will not catch most of them either but there is still a system that would nail someone if they are checked.

I have not read the data concerning the financial savings in this system but I have to think it will be very large. If even a portion of that savings is rolled back in to policing in the field then to me it is a step up from what they currently have.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

buckeyeguy said:


> Ohio isn't the first to do this system. Kentucky uses this system.


So Kentucky uses this system too? Wow I sure do hear about a lot of monster bucks coming out of those woods.....

IMO. If people can walk up to the person running the check in and lie right to their face, over the phone will be a cake walk. DONT DO THIS OHIO! for the next generations sake.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I like it...been too many times I've had to drive all over burning unnecessary fuel in my truck to check a deer. Had to ice them down and check them the following morning, etc.

I originally had the knee-jerk reaction that poaching would run wild. I just don't see the logic (even though that was my initial thought). Think about it - it is VERY easy to poach deer with the current system. I process my own deer and rarely ever see another person from field to my house. I COULD kill every buck I see every year - who would know? I'm sure there are those out there doing exactly this - or having a relative tag deer for them. 

Those people will now continue to cheat, but 99% of law abiding hunters will be able to avoid the hassel and save time and money.

Think about it this way - will the new system change the way you hunt and use the system? The answer is "no" for me and IMO it is for 99% of hunters. That 1% is going to cheat/poach regardless of what system is in place.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The temporary tags will still be in effect. so anyone not filling out a temp tag and attaching it to the animal still runs the same risk of being caught between the woods and home. The tag revenue from people buying tags and filling them out and then not tagging in the animal will still be accrued by the state. The revenue from the "duplicate" tags these people will need printed also. There will always be people who endrun around the system.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

mepps_fisher said:


> So Kentucky uses this system too? Wow I sure do hear about a lot of monster bucks coming out of those woods.....


Then you need to open your ears.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, Magis !! Kentucky is one of the top trophy states and has people coming from all over the country to hunt it. My father in law used to own a farm down there & the size of some of the racks was impressive.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

mepps_fisher said:


> So Kentucky uses this system too? Wow I sure do hear about a lot of monster bucks coming out of those woods.....


Yeah, do a little bit of research and you will find that they do have come real trophies some out of there every year and the call-in system has not changed that a bit.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

With a quick search here are a few links to some Kentucky bucks (I did not want to include any sites that were outfitters):

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?page=h_fea_deer_Brogle_KY

http://fw.ky.gov/deerpics.asp (my buddy is on Page 1 on the bottom with the piebald)

http://www.boone-crockett.org/pdf/geographicwhiteail.pdf

http://www.american-hunter.com/2009/03/13/kentuckys-biggest-buck-from-200

http://www.american-hunter.com/2009/10/19/kentucky-py-buck

It doesn't look like the KDNR is as active with their website as the ODNR.

Since everyone looks at this topic differently, wouldn't it be neat if they would delay this for another year and let those who purchase a deer permit vote when they make their purchase? Since land owners should have an opinion as well, maybe they could vote when they check in a deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyeguy said:


> Since everyone looks at this topic differently, wouldn't it be neat if they would delay this for another year and let those who purchase a deer permit vote when they make their purchase? Since land owners should have an opinion as well, maybe they could vote when they check in a deer.


This is not a sudden thing. I believe it has been in the making for at least over a year.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> This is not a sudden thing. I believe it has been in the making for at least over a year.


This has been in the making for 3 years now that I know of if you want to go all the way back to the "consideraton" stages. Part of the philosophy of this program as I understand it is to save Ohio tax payers the large amount of overtime the state is paying to DNR Officers manning some of these stations. With todays state budget issues I think this is a great idea and hopefully the money saved is put into our lakes and parks.

On the subject of making it "easier" to break the law. I feel that if someone has a desire to break a gaming law they are going to do it no matter what system is in place. Wether it is hiding 6 extra walleye in the cuddy of their boat on Lake Erie or having their spouse run over to Wally World to buy a deer tag so they can tag a deer that is laying in the woods, they are going to do it no matter what systems and rules are in place. No reason to not adopt change that makes things easier on the majority of deer hunters which are the law abiding ones because there is a fear of making it easier for poachers which are a small minority of "hunters".

Mike


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good info Falcon!

I believe the stance of the current ODNR management is not to make/change policy based on what paochers may/may not do. They understand cheaters will never quit (although with the fines they've been slapping down some might think twice!), and that the vast majority of hunters are law abiding doing their best to follow the regs. 

I agree with this - why make policy based on the minority This change is going to help save money and be MUCH more convenient for us. It makes sense to establish policy and regs for the majority and to increase punishment for those that break the rules.

I'm in complete favor of the increased fines and would actually like to see even stiffer penalties for the worst type offenses; up to and including a lifetime ban on hunting. 

ODNR knows what a tremendous resource whitetail deer hunting is. They will continue to do their best to keep the high standard we are currently experiencing. And policy is ever changing - if a problem develops there will be change; ODNR won't let quality whitetail hunting go away in the state at any cost - it is far too important.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

No more going down to the Cross Creek during gun season to see all the bucks checked in


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

squid_1 said:


> No more going down to the Cross Creek during gun season to see all the bucks checked in


That would be a downside! It would be pretty neat to hang out with a cup of coffee and see what is coming in.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Buckeye guy said "let those who purchase a deer permit vote when they make their purchase? Since land owners should have an opinion as well, maybe they could vote when they check in a deer." 

Funny thing about that is, I know of landowners that will make out a temporary landowner tag until they get to the barn, but the deer never get checked in at a station. These landowners that I have known of would not abuse the limit of deer they were allowed to take, they would just bypass the check in. Illegal and wrong for sure. Wonder what kind of vote they would make when they........._oh wait, they don't check them in._ Not saying all or even most landowners are like that. Just know that it happens.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree this will be more convienient for us and that there will be a huge saving but will that savings be passed on to the sportsmen or even used to benefit us? Or will it just be added to the pockets of the government


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> I agree this will be more convienient for us and that there will be a huge saving but will that savings be passed on to the sportsmen or even used to benefit us? Or will it just be added to the pockets of the government


We will probably never know but can only hope!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Buckeye guy said "let those who purchase a deer permit vote when they make their purchase? Since land owners should have an opinion as well, maybe they could vote when they check in a deer."
> 
> Funny thing about that is, I know of landowners that will make out a temporary landowner tag until they get to the barn, but the deer never get checked in at a station. These landowners that I have known of would not abuse the limit of deer they were allowed to take, they would just bypass the check in. Illegal and wrong for sure. Wonder what kind of vote they would make when they........._oh wait, they don't check them in._ Not saying all or even most landowners are like that. Just know that it happens.


Thought it worth mentioning that anyone can do that, it's not just landowners. Some folks just don't do things the way they are supposed to.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Reguardless of how you feel, this will happen, maybe not next year, but it will happen. It's Called progress  I'll miss my metal tags and seeing those monsters checked in at montys.


----------

